# New A3 sedan is sick!!!!



## darkusTT (Jun 19, 2010)

A million more photos of it: http://www.a3forums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1

I seriously have not seen such a badass audi sedan in a very long time. Its time for the Jetta to leave the stable and for the A3 to come in :thumbup:


----------



## >vdub< (Dec 27, 2010)

id take one:laugh:


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

make it a 2-door coupe.


----------



## Tim79 (May 5, 2011)

*re*

I want one


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

that is hott..


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

reminds me a lot of the B5.. which is my favorite Audi. I'd consider one if it ever hit the states.


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd like to see that in Imola


----------

